# Leaking water heater



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Had this wh today customer didn't understand why I couldn't just patch it ??? I did get her to let me install a new one


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeeks!


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

water softner?


----------



## Acme Mechanical (Feb 3, 2014)

At least the flue looked good shape ..:blink:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Is that WH really only 10 years old? If so, dang!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

What you couldn't patch that?!?!?


PFFF rookie!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had its twin a few months ago.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ I can't believe my eyes! That is the worst I've ever seen!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^ I can't believe my eyes! That is the worst I've ever seen!


Yeah, I just about crapped myself when I saw it, blew me away.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

A little PB blaster and a wire brush'll take that rust right off


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> A little PB blaster and a wire brush'll take that rust right off


and a little CLR should help


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

WOW!!. its amazing these customers


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Typical customers!! "Why waste money replacing something that hasn't blown up yet?!" 

!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

SSP said:


> Typical customers!! "Why waste money replacing something that hasn't blown up yet?!" !


That's the thing. Most people don't know or think about it until it's too late. Don't blame the customer, they are the one who called you, chose you and are paying you to fix it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I have seen some water heaters and boilers in swine and dairy barns that were in about the same shape. They are very harsh environments and rot anything and everything.


----------

